# Liteviller und Litevillerinnen aus Nürnberg gesucht



## tiredjoe (8. August 2007)

hallo alle,

Ich will mir demnext evtl. ein liteville 301 zulegen und bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob M oder S, auch die fahreigenschaften von dem rad würden mich total interessieren. 

Hat jemand von euch mit dem rad erfahrungen? Oder hat sogar einer von euch in der nähe von nürnberg die möglichkeit mich auf seinem mal ne runde drehen zu lassen?

Ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar!
grüße tiredjoe


----------



## ragazza (8. August 2007)

tiredjoe schrieb:


> hallo alle,
> 
> Ich will mir demnext evtl. ein liteville 301 zulegen und bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob M oder S, auch die fahreigenschaften von dem rad würden mich total interessieren.
> 
> ...



Im Veloshop in Nürnberg haben mir die Besitzer mal ne Probefahrt angeboten,die haben verschiedene Grössen da.Habs aber nie geschafft das Angebot anzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (8. August 2007)

Einfach PM an Coffee aus dem Forum schicken, die kann Dir ganz sicher helfen.

checkb


----------



## twostroketomsi (9. August 2007)

hallo müder joe,

im velo-radsport-laden in der köhnstr. am marientunnel kannst du ein liteville in m testen, auch über ein wochenende lang.

gruß

tommes


----------



## tiredjoe (10. August 2007)

thanx für den tip mitm Velo.

Werd da mal hinwackeln...

gracie
der müde joe ;-)


----------



## rachbe (10. August 2007)

Servus tiredjoe,

also velo-radsport kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hab dort selbst das Liteville in M getestet. War völlig problemlos und sogar ein ganzes WE möglich. Nur Ausweiskopie notwendig. Ruf aber vorher mal an und reservier das Bike.

Zur Größe: Bin selbst 1,70 (Beinläne 78) und komm mit Größe M perfekt zurecht. Das Bike is so genial konstruiert, dass ich auch bei den wildesten Trail-Downhills nie das Bedürfnis hab, den Sattel runter zu stellen. Das is mir sonst bei keinem Rad passiert. Und durch das sehr tief angesetzte Oberrohr (das bei jeder Rahmengröße gleich hoch ist, nur die Länge verändert sich, siehe www.Liteville.de) sind auch versehentliche Abstiege nach vorne meißt schmerzfrei.... ;-)

Also viel Spaß beim Testen. Wenn Du das Rad hast, meld Dich doch hier. Vielleicht paßt's ja und wir können gemeinsam ne Proberunde drehen.

Liebe Grüße

rachbe


----------



## tiredjoe (13. August 2007)

Bin euren Tipps gefolgt und hatte übers Wochenende ein Liteville in M vom Velo.

Friedel vom Velo hat mich wirklich super beraten. 
Echt empfehlenswert  .

Alles in allem richtig tolles Gerät. Nur "bergab" hätte ich mir a bisserl mehr erwartet.

Das Leihbike war allerdings recht CC-mäßig aufgebaut, was in zügigen Bergab-Wurzel-Hubbel-Passagen naturgemäß weniger Freude aufkommen lässt als ein Enduro-Aufbau.

Also wenn von euch jemand ein M oder S Liteville eher Richtung Enduro hat, tausch ich eine Ausfahrt am Buck gegen eine klassische Pizza-Espresso-Grappa Kombi   - tät mich freuen.

Gracie


----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. August 2007)

Hey Joe,
Hinsichtlich der bergab-Eigenschaften kann ich Dich beruhigen; es kommt hier wirklich sehr auf die Ausstattung des Litevilles an. Ich habe an meinem (grösse L) 
die RS Revelation dual air mit 100 -130 mm, 
660mm Lenker ( Easton Monkey lite XC) 
Syntace Superforce 105mm
SRAM X0 Schaltung
stabile Laufräder mit Sun Rhyno lite (bzw. Hügi240/ x717d)
Nobby Nic 2,4"
Formula Oro 180 /160.
macht zusammen 13,4Kg

War gerade damit in Lenzerheide beim Bike-Attack und hatte zuvor etwas bedenken, ob das Bike den Strapazen dieser Strecke gewachsen ist, aber ich hatte Bergab *und* Bergauf wirklich viel Spass! Gabel und Hinterbau harmonieren sehr gut und der Federweg war wirklich ausreichend.
Meine Freundin hat das LV in XS, somit kann ich Dir Testfahrmässig leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber eine Ausfahrt am Schmausenbuck mit "Enduro" ausstattung und in Deiner Rahmengrösse wird sich sicher irgendwie finden. Frag doch mal im Liteville-fred im Tech-Talk bereich.

Gruss,  Martin


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2007)

tiredjoe schrieb:


> Bin euren Tipps gefolgt und hatte übers Wochenende ein Liteville in M vom Velo.
> 
> Friedel vom Velo hat mich wirklich super beraten.
> Echt empfehlenswert  .
> ...



hi,

hier fahren einige ein S oder M in verschiedenen ausstattungen. muss man sich halt mal im herbst auf eine ausfahrt treffen. auch bei der größe solltest du noch mal ein S fahren, gerade wenn du es eher als enduro aufbauen willst 

grüße coffee


----------



## tiredjoe (28. August 2007)

Die Frage S oder M beschäftigt mich ja schon mein ganzes Leben... Unterhosen, Helme, Telefonarife... In diesem Fall kann wohl nur eine Ausfahrt für Klarheit sorgen....

@Coffee: Das mit dem "S"testen, hast recht, das werd ich machen. Bei ner Ausfahrt wär ich dabei. Ich wohne eh direkt am Tiergaren (nicht im)...  also herbstlich und spontan.

@Eraserhead-de: Lenzerheide ist bei mir nächstes Jahr dran. Wie Groß bist du, wenn du L als Enduro fährst? Und wie passt deiner Freundin das XS (Meine ist nämlich auch sensationelle 1,60 und hat immer Probs einen passenden Rahmen zu finden)?

cheers
joe


----------

